# Hello to all!



## Purplestar (Dec 2, 2009)

I've just joined and am so greatful for all the excellent information. Thanks!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice to meet you. Welcome to the madness. Pop into chat sometime when you see us in there so we can pick your brain..hehehe.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Purple!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum purplestar


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, star.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum purplestar!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome purple. What part of Michigan are you from?

Also if you havent seen this, its a good list of projects to look through

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!
{edit}
Oops sorry I welcomeed you twice! 
Be you twice as welcomed as you were before


----------

